# Zamarzanie systemu podczas zamykania/uruchamiania

## Plichu

Problem polega na tym że system nie chce się zamknąć/zrestartować. Zawiesza się na takich rzeczach jak wyłączanie HALa czy sysklogd, trzeba wtedy przycisnąć jakiś klawisz żeby zaskoczyło. Wczoraj np. chciałem wyłączyć system, pakuję się do łóżka i widzę że diody na lapku dalej się palą... musiałem wstać i naciskać te durne klawisze aż się wyłączy... Czasem dzieje się podobnie podczas startu ale teraz akurat było dobrze.

Nagrałem aparatem 2 filmy żeby lepiej zobrazować problem).

Mplayer powinien sobie z nimi poradzić.

http://wyslijto.pl/plik/lxfg6nispl

```

gentoo plichu # emerge --info      

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================                                          

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8100_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13 

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 11 Jun 2010 06:30:01 +0000                                                         

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                               

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                               

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3                                                                    

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                              

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                               

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65                                                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                              

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                               

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2                                                                              

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                             

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                    

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                                  

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                               

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"                                              

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                                 

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"                                                                                             

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"                                                              

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                             

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                           

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "                                                                                                                          

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"                                                                                                           

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                            

LINGUAS="pl"                                                                                                                 

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                               

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                            

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                    

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                       

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gadu gdbm gif gimp gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oxygen pam pango pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection rss scanner sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wifi x264 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

gentoo plichu #
```

log messages 

http://wyslijto.pl/plik/cs5fw4li7y

----------

## soban_

Jakos strasznie dlugo dhcpcd pobiera Ci te dynamiczne IP (okolo ~31 sekund), mozesz wkleic co masz w rc-update? Bo chyba jest przy starcie net.eth0 wraz z WICD? Bo wg opisu powinienes:  *Quote:*   

> rc-update del net.eth0

 Swoja droga polecam Baselayout-2.

----------

## Plichu

z dhcpcd dawno sobie poradziłem (generalnie nie ono sprawiało mi problem).

Zaraz wezmę się za czytanie. Dzięki

----------

## Plichu

Niestety baselayout2 i openrc nic nie dało...

System jak się zatrzymywał tak się zatrzymuje...

Nie miałem pomysłów więc postanowiłem wymienić pastę na procesorze (choć nie spodziewałem się poprawy, po prostu była stara) jednak dalej nic...

----------

